# Non Acidic Wheel cleaner?



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Hay guys, what wheel cleaners are non acidic and what are the advantages? 

Thanks Si


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

P21S is 100% acid free but is avery effective wheel surface cleaner

Avoid wheel cleaners that contain Hydrofluoric acid, Oxalic, or strong mixes of Sulfuric / Phosphoric acids as they will stain the surface at best or remove clear coat and / or etch the surface


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup, P21s is my fave wheel cleaner :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

oh yes P21S!


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

All I use on my vehicles is P21S :thumb: as far as I know it's the best, safe product out in the market.
Cant go wrong it P21S.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Autoglym No.18 Acid Free Wheel Cleaner, comes in 5 litre bottles at a very reasonable price! :thumb:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Another thumbs up for P21s (Red) although it chuffing stinks and is on the expensive side


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

> [email protected];434704


thinks ur user name needs a shortening ?


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

P21S, the Einszett Wheel Cleaner is also very good.

Bear in mind something might be "Acid Free" but could be very much Alkaline i.e. Virosol.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

autobrites brite wheels!!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, i think its quite a unanimous decision lol 

The auto glym wheel cleaner contains Phosphoric acid! so im glad i have already used it up lol. 

I have CG wheel cleaner (blue) and it seems ok but i really want a non acidic one!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

smart wheels from Autosmart.


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

Where do people buy their P21s from? I want some for my new rims but cant find it at any of the dealers I normally use.

Mart


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

If you're at West Brom nip 15 mins down the road to Porsche Sutton Coldfield.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

ukimportz said:


> autobrites brite wheels!!


Wicked stuff!!


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

I rarely buy wheel cleaner now and always use car shampoo on my wheels first before using ANY cleaners. Then i see what they might need. As my car is well looked after i rarely need anything and if i do, i use Chemical Guys Blue Rim and Wheel Cleaner. 

For anything bad i use Wonder Wheels (Acid and all ) never damaged anything i have owned. Still my product of choice for nasty wheels. 

Cheers

Greig

Edit to add: I started using shampoo cause i realised that there there were no truely spray on hose off products that all needed some rubbing. So i thought what can i get away with................


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> If you're at West Brom nip 15 mins down the road to Porsche Sutton Coldfield.


Cool, trip out to porsche tomorrow then!

Mart


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

somouk said:


> Cool, trip out to porsche tomorrow then!
> 
> Mart


I think thr Porsche centre is actually PJ EVANS on the A452 between Streetly and Brownhills


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

At the moment I just use Auto Glym Engine and Machine Cleaner. It's great stuff (although expensive if you use alot) but tackles all my mucky, major greasy dirty stuff


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> thinks ur user name needs a shortening ?


Methinks you are correct-if anyone can tell me how to shorten it to TOGWT
kudos :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Carlack wheel cleaner works fantastically well and is non acidic (small review here) you can also us ethe special cleaner on wheels as this is a ctrus based degreaser it is safe on everything from wheels to watered down as a pre-wash.

The other I can very highly reccomend is the Sonus Rim Bright. It's very very safe and does a top job on even quite stubborn brake dust.

I tend to reccomend these now since Megs stopped doing their Hi-Tech Wheel cleaner for some reason which was also very effective.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

exotic detail said:


> Thanks guys, i think its quite a unanimous decision lol
> 
> The auto glym wheel cleaner contains Phosphoric acid! so im glad i have already used it up lol.
> 
> I have CG wheel cleaner (blue) and it seems ok but i really want a non acidic one!


FWIW - Orthophosphoric (phosphoric ) acid is a non-toxic, inorganic, rather weak triprotic acid, it is a very polar molecule, therefore it is highly soluble in water. Nothing to worry about-


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

exotic detail said:


> Thanks guys, i think its quite a unanimous decision lol
> 
> The auto glym wheel cleaner contains Phosphoric acid! so im glad i have already used it up lol.


The No.18 (White and Blue) container has no harmful acids at all (hence the name Acid Free), I think you must be confused with their other wheel cleaner (white and orange container). :thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks guys and Elite i was thinking of the orange and white autoglym stuff!

Also thanks Tim for the info, the special cleaner looks good but at £10 for 1000ml its a little expensive and i was looking for something around 1 Gallon or 5L

The good thing with the CG is it dilutes 10:1 so lasts a while! 

Will megs safe d greaser clean wheels?? that could be an option!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I love the p21s but also the green one. Ive bought a few bottles of the car lack wheel cleaner and special cleaner because detail finish rates them so highly. Not yet tried them out because of the weather.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> I love the p21s but also the green one. Ive bought a few bottles of the car lack wheel cleaner and special cleaner because detail finish rates them so highly. Not yet tried them out because of the weather.


I cannot seem to find anyone who stocks the red p21! only the green...whats the difference and can anyone point me towards someone who sells it :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Has anyone heard of Image? I use the no-acid wheel brite one.
Can not fault it, great stuff....from a Fiesta to a Aston DB7, you can dilute a 5ltr
50/50 and still get very good results.


I just can not find their web site! :wall: I get mine from a mobile supplier and he wont give me the web addy


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Avanti said:


> I think thr Porsche centre is actually PJ EVANS on the A452 between Streetly and Brownhills


Nope, it used to be, but I found out that it wasn't when I drove there to look at Porsche's and walked into a showroom full of Ferrari's - you'd have thought all the red cars parked outside would have given me a clue!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

The only place i know to get red p21s gel is off german ebay.


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

are megs wheel brightener acidic?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Eazy said:


> are megs wheel brightener acidic?


Yes it does


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes, pH around 4.7. There are wheel cleaners much more acidics, like 1z Wheel Cleaner (not the USA version) and Autosol with pH around 1. But the strange thing is that the reaction with water is acidic. I'll try mixing a 1:10 solution of WB with some alkaline shampoo.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> Nope, it used to be, but I found out that it wasn't when I drove there to look at Porsche's and walked into a showroom full of Ferrari's - you'd have thought all the red cars parked outside would have given me a clue!


We can both be forgiven as much time is spent working out the traffic safety cameras vs lamposts


----------

